# Before and after



## ducknut141

I bought the 18 foot Blue Fin than Lanton from here was selling. After stripping it down to the floor I started to make it into a duck/fishing boat. I used allot of parts from my old boat in it. I also rebuilt the trailer starting with a new axle. I got rid of the rollers and added 10" to the frame and another cross member to hold the new 2X6 bunks



















I am putting the pop up blind I made for my other boat on it after I make it fit this one


----------



## Brian87

Looking good I'd like to see what you did with the inside. I was going to buy it for a project boat but the wife couldn't say no fast enough.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

That’s a night and day difference just on the outside. Lookin good!


----------



## ducknut141

It's all open. I did cut a larger floor hatch for anchor storage. I took out the rotted out sliding doors in the stern and put in two doors on hinges made out of plastic with plastic perforated material for ventilation. I put a 2X6 ceder from the floor to the knee board for the divider. I made the knee board out of 3/4" plastic wrapped in carpet. If you want pictures I can take them tomorrow. I took it down to here to start. New transom went in at this point too









Thank you to all


----------



## floater99

Nice job  good luck and be safe this season


----------



## ducknut141

Thank you


----------



## luredaddy

Very nice Jeff !! Looks like the old one. Enjoy chasing the waterfowl and be careful !! John


----------



## ducknut141

Thanks John. I liked the old one to much. I changed what I wanted and moved some of the parts from the old boat to this one. This one is 2 feet longer and 7 inches wider.


----------



## ducknut141

This is the doors in the stern and what I call the knee board (the brown one, the black one is for my layout ). The decoy bag lifts out to get to the fuel tanks.


----------



## Brian87

That looks awesome. You did some really nice work. Looks like you had a solid platform to start with too.


----------



## ducknut141

Thank you


----------



## Shortdrift

I am not a waterfowl hunter but can appreciate all the work and great ideas that went into this project. Best of luck this season and enjoy the heck out of all your work.


----------



## ducknut141

thank you


----------



## Redheads

looks nice..All you need now is a NNW wind to 30 and a drop of temperature of about 50 degrees.

Good luck


----------



## PJF

From a 53 year veteran of waterfowl hunting and restoring and reusing boats...an A+ to you. Very nice I like the hinged door idea on the back in place of sliding doors. If you were willing to show a photo of them open I would appreciate it. I am going to change my sliding door out on my Alumacraft Trophy fishing boat. I retired in 2011 and restored 2 different 16 ft. starcrafts into duck boats. Kept one that has a 35hp on it. Had my marine shop add a tilt and trim to it. Nice work nice photos, nice outfit.


----------



## ducknut141

Thank you to everyone. I hope this is what you were asking for with the photos.










I paint the inside of these areas gloss white so I can see inside better and they are easier to keep clean. The little box is my speaker.










I painted my E Tec too


----------



## bdawg

That looks like a sweet duck hunting ride!


----------



## texasrig

Did you put a water fuel separator in line. They keep you from having a lot of problems.


----------



## privateer

PJF said:


> I am going to change my sliding door out on my Alumacraft Trophy fishing boat.


Why the change to the Trophy? I have a 1998 model (175 Trophy) that had sliding doors on transom, I just removed them for quick access to everything. Does look a little messy back there with batteries, and fuel/oil lines but I can quickly check everything. certainly looks neater with the doors on...


----------



## berkshirepresident

This is coming from someone that has owned a Grizzly Blind Duck for about seven seasons:
That's a very handsome duck boat. You've done an amazing job with this restoration and, presumably, have no boat payment.
That IS living the dream, IMHO. Well done!!!


----------



## ducknut141

Thank you to all and yes no boat payment. I paid in time and sweat. Now the biggest test of all ... do the ducks like it?

No water fuel separator I know I should but I can't figure out where to put it.


----------



## texasrig

There's room under the transoms area there. The value of having one is immeasurable. One permanent line from the separator to the engine, Then have a quick disconnect so you can plug in your gas tanks. It you have a kicker motor, you can even run a line from the separator to it. That way you can protect both motors.


----------



## RMK

top notch work! that looks great


----------



## ducknut141

Much appreciated


----------



## ducknut141

Well Duck/goose season is finally here and I got the new boat out. I forgot a few things but overall it went well


----------



## bdawg

Nice haul of waterfowl! I always forget something on my 1st day. Spent 10 minutes looking for my freakin hunting license!!! Turns out, I left it in the truck so I wouldn't forget it!!! Good thing too, cause they were checking us at Mogadore!


----------



## ducknut141

My son and I got the boat out for the first layout hunt of the season and we cooked breakfast in the boat before we set the decoys.


----------



## ducknut141

Now that another great waterfowl season is in the books it was time to get the new boat ready to fish. The boat proved it self to be a waterfowl killer. I hope it works as well fishing.


----------



## Shortdrift

I'm sure the boat will work well for fishing but "how about the captain"?  Good Luck this season.


----------



## ducknut141

The captain doesn't have a clue to be honest


----------



## pawcat

Nice looking Boat...good job


----------



## ducknut141

thank you


----------



## berkshirepresident

ducknut141 said:


> The captain doesn't have a clue to be honest


You'll be fine. Just be mindful of the weather on Erie.
By Labor Day, you'll be a pro!


----------



## $diesel$

Nice work, Duck, looks like a brand new boat. Excellent job on the e-tec as well.


----------



## ducknut141

Thank you


----------



## fishkiller

The


berkshirepresident said:


> You'll be fine. Just be mindful of the weather on Erie.
> By Labor Day, you'll be a pro!


 The captain has probably spent more time on Lake Erie then most people have in bed.


----------



## ducknut141

SHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Just because I spend allot of time out there doesn't mean I know what I'm doing.


----------

